

Social Networks, Small and Smaller - nsns
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/15/business/path-familyleaf-and-pair-small-by-design-social-networks.html?ref=technology

======
swansong
I am part of a micro social network - a conversation group on WhatsApp on the
iPhone. The name of the group changes occasionally but the members stay the
same, mostly close friends and family, and everybody understands how it works.
It would probably feel different if we tried to do it on Path or FamilyLeaf,
or whatever other service pops up to commoditise the experience or connecting
with people close to you. I wondered how long it would take for companies to
arise out of this natural phenomenon, as Facebook becomes a hardened
institution. I've been convinced for a while that new social networks will be
smaller, yet more meaningful. I guess I need to look for the next move for my
killer startup.

------
colindowling
The "rise" in multiple micro networks is a result of people becoming faster
and more efficient in how they use their mobile devices. I think this will be
an ongoing problem for all of them - it's hard to monetize eyeballs that are
on your site or app for a few moments before they leave again.

------
namank
Where does Google Plus fit into this with its Circles?

~~~
wesleyzhao
I think the thing with Google Plus is it's meant to be a "better Facebook"
rather than going after a different unique set of interactions.

~~~
hk_kh
The thing with Google Plus is it's only an excuse to gather more data from
users, and tie it up with the data on Google Analytics.

------
sopooneo
Do we create segments within one social network, or do we spread things out
among multiple networks?

